# Fuente para amplificador TDA2002 - TDA2003



## alco79ar (Jul 7, 2007)

Hola:

Necesitaría que alguien me diga que fuente puedo usar para alimentar un amplificador estéreo con un tda2002 o 2003 para que tenga el mejor rendimiento, me dijeron que podía ser de 12v x 3 amper pero la veo muy grande, ya que lo que quiero es que ocupe el menor espacio posible dentro de la caja del parlante.

adjunto al post el circuito del amplificador y el pcb, que tambien quisiera si alguien me puede desir si esta bien diseñado.

Desde ya, muchas gracias.

Marcos Canales


----------



## Arenas17 (Jul 7, 2007)

depende cual amplificador uses si es el tda2002 necesita menos de dos ampers a 12 v para estereo, pero si es el tda2003 necesita un poco mas,solo es hacer cuentas (12V*1.5A=18 watts)


----------



## zopilote (Jul 8, 2007)

Cada TDA2003 ó 2002  te dará maximo 6W, si es estéreo entonces tendras 12W, si se pierde un 20% de potencia en el transformador, deberias conseguir como minimo uno de  15W o lo que es lo mismo 12VAC  1.5A  lo cual  te dará   14VDC con 1 amperio, suficiente para 4 ohmios.


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 8, 2007)

cada amplificador de tda 2002 consume 667MAH yo tengo uno de esos para unos auriculares numark y suena de la putamadre saludos


----------



## 207324 (Jul 8, 2007)

mira yo nose que autoriad tienen los usuarios anteriores. Si estoy equivocado que me perdonen.
mira si queres que cualquiera de los tda que mencionaste te den una buena fidelidad y el menor ruiido trata de aplicarla alos tda una tensio nde 18v como maximo cuando se encuentran funcionando. de esta manera se logra el menor ruido que es uno de los ma sgrandes problemas de estos integradoos

Ten mucho cuidado cuando le subes la tension por que podrias dañarlo pero no te preo cupes fueron diseñaods para tyrabajar a estos niveles de tension. ah cuando digo 18v son DC, en los terminales de salida de la fuente.

Rrespecto a la corriente con 2 amp alcanza pero te recomendaria uno de tres para que no caliente y mantnga un buen rendimiento surante mas tiempo

Espero te sirva mi opinion.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 8, 2007)

yo hice un TDA2003 de aca http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm
lo que hice fue cambiar el TDA 2002 por el 2003 yme anda perfecto con una bateria 9V y un parlante pioneer de 4 o 5 wats y 4 homs en verdad era para mi bici y me anda 10 puntos lo que queria decirles era que es mono como ago para hacerlo stereo??? nadie sabe  se que hay que juntar los circuitos yo los iba a hacer por separados pero no seria stereo como tengo que hacer tendre que
comprar un TDA dual chanel no se:::


----------



## 207324 (Jul 8, 2007)

si tenes un dispoditivo que es estero conecta cada salida a cada entrada de los dos amplificadores que hiciste y va ser estero


----------



## alco79ar (Jul 9, 2007)

Gracias a todos los que han contestado, 207324 tu opinion coinside un poco con la de mi profe que me dijo de 3a pero me dijo que a 12v funcionaba bien y bue... yo ya compre todos los electroliticos hasta 16v asique no podre pasarlo de 16v. bueno voy a probar como se escucha ahi, de ultima puedo quitarle ruido poniendo un filtro con mas capacidad no?.

y pregunto leop4 no es lo mismo amplificar cada canal con un integrado como se ve en mi circuito? sino el CI que tiene 2 salidas y dos entradas es el tda2005 de 20w (10+10w)... es igual que dos tda2003 no? sino miren aca http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota42.htm


----------



## leop4 (Jul 10, 2007)

si pero lo que yo quiero es o un amplificador de 10w 0 de 8w no uno de 20w obvio si me dirias un truco magico para usarlo portatil en mi bici o moto te lo agredeceria pero mas wats mas voltage 
entendes:::    a menos    ::::::: que yo pueda hacer un circuito de mas voltage en este foro vi 
de una pila de 1.5 a 15 dc a dc por ay con una bateria de 9v llegue a 12,20 o 24 voltios me entendes 
gracias igual.......


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 10, 2007)

definitivamente te recomiendo el tda 2003 que da 8w y suena muy bien me parece mucho 3amperes solo consume menos de 1 amper saludos


----------



## mats (Dic 12, 2007)

hola todos soy nuevo en el foro,y tambien e armado un amplificador estereo con 2 tda2002 que funciona de lujo,y les cuento que está conectado a una fuente de 14,5v y 2a,ademas en cada entrada de audio del amplificador le puse un potenciómetro de 50k seguido de una resistencia de 22k para que no se sature con el reproductor de mp3.descubri que con esta resistencia en sus entradas tambien hace mucho menos ruido.
pero quiero provar con un tda2003,¿que tal es?


----------



## chechorueda (Dic 13, 2007)

Hermano ya hice amplificadores con tda2003, tda2030,tda2040, tda2050, tda2052, y todos andaron a la perfeccion y eso q no soy tan viejo en esto, con 2A tienes suficiente, probado!, vlaro q es mucho mejor q te consigas una fuente de 12V para q al rectificarla te de unos 18V y asi el amplificador te va a sonar como los dioses!, te recomiendo mucho el tda2040, vale lo mismo que un tda2003, los mismos componentes, y casi el mismo esquema solo cambian unas cositas, suena a 20W y esta de lujo, y el tda2052 por si quieres las te da unos 40-50W y mueve tremendo parlante de un equipo de sonido de esos viejos que son grandisimos pero la calidad es excelente, parece una discoteca, suerte en ese proyecto!


----------



## mats (Dic 13, 2007)

gracias por la información, por que justo estaba pensando en armar un amplificador con tda2052 pero no estaba seguro de que tan bueno fuese,muchas gracias


----------



## jona alvarez (Ago 19, 2008)

Hola, yo hice un amplificador mono con un tda 2003 y un circuito sacado de pablin.com.ar, solo que sustitui el 2002 por el 2003 (como dijo Leop4) y suena perfecto. yo utilice una fuente hecha con un 7812, un transistor 3055 y tres condensadores, es pequeña y casi ni se calienta. Lo que no se si con solo un 3055 podre alimentar 2 canales para hacerlo stereo, alguien tiene idea cuantos Amperes soporta un 3055?, muchas gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## cuca_1992 (Oct 13, 2008)

hola.mira yo estoy arme este amplificador con 2 tda2002. pero quiero saber que fuente necesito
http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/amp20w1.htm

gracias


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 13, 2008)

el 2n3055 te soporta tranquilamente los 2 amplificadores... creo que soporta 10 o 15 A de pico...


----------



## psyrich (Mar 2, 2009)

hola ! alco79ar
Pienso en hacer un amplificador estéreo como el que acábas de postear, me interesa mucho.
No podras decirme que tan buena es su fidelidad? o si tiene mucha distorción ?


----------



## psyrich (Mar 12, 2009)

águien podria decirme...?
se los agradezco de antemano
gracias!


----------



## victor007 (Abr 7, 2009)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en este mundo tan extenso como lo es el de la electronica y quisiera saber si alguien me puede proporcionar un circuito de una fuente de 12 v para un amplificador que hice con un TDA2003


----------



## chacarock (May 7, 2009)

me diran loco pero tengo un parlante potemciado kioto hs700 es argentino, un dia se me quemo y lo destripe, sorpresa tenia un tda 2002, se lo cambie pensando que era eso pero no funciono , tampoco, como tenia un circuito simple, decidi fabricar otro directamente con el datashett  del integrado, me llamo la atensión el transformador  que tenia, pruevo la tensión y me daba 28 casi 29 vol de alterna, entonces pienso que esta rectificada y algomas en la placa y no solo cuatro diodos y el capacitor, osea que seguro esta andando con 25 o mas volt, te digo que sonaba mu bein, y fui al datashett y si no entendi mal, soporta hasta 28,


          Ahora, estoy en lo cierto, o le estoy herrando feo, lo prove con los dos tester, analogico y digital, y les digo que se quemo  como a los dos años y por mal uso solamente (que obiamente no se lo di yo, la preste para un asado, jaja) por lo pronto armare la placa del datasett del 2003 y le pondre este transformador aver que onda, saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 7, 2009)

Si, está echo para soportar 28v, porque como es orientado para audio-car, en invierno para arrancar el auto se pueden llegar a conectar dos baterías en serie, y está echo para soportar eso.

Pero el uso normal es hasta 18v.

Yo tengo uno trabajando con una fuente de PC modificada para que me de 17.5v y anda de mil maravillas. Un pre con un jfet, y un ecualizador de 3 bandas, una masa.


----------



## treblo (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola queria armar un amplificador estereo con dos TDA2002 la cosa que para alimentarlo tengo una fuente de las que se usan para las lamparas dicroicas que es de 12v 60w osea que la corriente seria:

I=60w/12v=5A yo creo que con esa corriente alcanza; otra cosa arme el rectificado de la fuente con un capacior de 4700uF pero el puente de diodos lo hice para 3A tengo dudas si es poco o es lo sufuciente si alguien me puede aconsejar........

GRACIASS!


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 17, 2009)

Deberas conectar untransistor de potencia (2N3055) es comun, conectalo a la salida de la fuente.
El colector a la entrada del regulador, la base a tierra y el emisor es tu salida.  Esto te da la potencia necesaria de hecho te da la corriente que entrega tu transformador como maximo, esto si tu fuente es de solo dos salidas, si es simetrica agrega l transitor MJ2955 de la misma manera pero en la parte negativa con su regulador. Esto no te sirve si tu transformador es de 1A o menos debido a que los reguladores con encapsulado TO220 ( comunes ) es la Imax que nos entregan, pruebalo esta probado por mi.

Intentalo'''


----------



## chacarock (Jun 18, 2009)

hola jaimepsantos,  podrias explayarte sobre esta fuente que mensionas, sirve solo para los trafitos de las dicroicas? que es lo que hacen estsos transistores, van antes o despues del rectificado? que variable aumenta, tansion o corriente, bueno, si pudieras subir unas fotitos estaria genial, 

un saludo


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 25, 2009)

Chacarock los transistores nos entrgan la corriente maxima de nuestro transformador se colocan en la salida de los reguladores.


----------



## chacarock (Jun 28, 2009)

ok, gracias, ya me estoy haciendo una idea, 

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hola Jaime.

El circuito que planteás tiene un error. Conectado así, vas a tener la salida regulada del 78XX por un lado y en el emisor del 3055 va a haber el voltaje de la entrada del regulador menos los 0,7V de caída en el transistor.

Para hacer un reforzador de corriente deberás usar un PNP (el 2955 por ejemplo) y conectaro distinto. Si lo que querés es usar un 3055, tenés que conectar la base a la salida regulada de corriente y vas a tener Vreg-0,7V en el emisor.

Saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 29, 2009)

cacho lo probe, si me baja el voltaje pero no a 0.7v es aprox vo-0.7v


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Conectado así, vas a tener la salida regulada del 78XX por un lado y en el emisor del 3055 va a haber el voltaje de la entrada del regulador menos los 0,7V de caída en el transistor.


Ups... Eso está mal. Debería releer un poco más lo que escribo.
Conectado como está el transistor, en el emisor no va a aparecer voltaje: la base está a tierra.

Y si me decís que tenés Vreg-0,7V entonces debés haber hecho


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ...conectar la base a la salida regulada de corriente y vas a tener Vreg-0,7V en el emisor.



Eso no es lo que está dibujado.
Acá te paso el esquema como debe ser que lo tenés (o lo supongo).

Saludos


----------



## totito (Ago 13, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en esto i nesesito saber si hay alguna posibilidad de cambiar la impedancia de entrada de un tda2002 para que se aguante un mp4 sin distorsionar el sonido. si alguien puede ser tan gentil muchas grasias desde ya


----------



## chacarock (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola totito, mira . los reproductores portatiles, por lo general ya bienen con la impedansia adaptada a este tipo de amplificador, lo que podrias hacer es najar un poco el volumen, y disminuir la ganancia de entrada al amplificador, y si el volumen no te satisface es porque necesitas un amplificador mas grande o quiazas tus parlantes no estan bien dimensinado, hay un monton de cosas que podrian estar sucediendo pero no creo que sea problemas de impedancia. un saludo


----------



## treblo (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola chacarock me gustaria si me podes explicar lo de las impedancias....

gracias


----------



## chacarock (Ago 16, 2009)

Hola treblo, bueno primero perdona por la demora, en segundo lugar me gustaría que alguien con mas conocimientos y fundamentos sobretodo te explique acerca de este tema, pero, podría comentarte mas o menos la idea que tengo yo de impedancia, siempre y cuando nos refiramos  a estas situaciones de sonido.
         En mi experiencia como músico, me tope muchas veces con amplificador de instrumentos que tenían dos entradas, una hi gain  y una low gain  y   preguntando me acostumbre a que se refería  a 

Hi gain – alta impedancia – alta ganancia (refiriéndose a los mic´s de los instrumentos)
Low gain – baja impedancia (blabla...)

     El tema es que los instrumentos de alta ganancia o impedancia- entregan mayor voltaje (en sonido) a la entrada del amplificador, produciendo en muchos casos un sonido saturado o no tan limpio, si te fijas muchos de los amplificador posteados en el foro, hacen referencia a la señal de entrada en mV (milivoltios) , volviendo al tema, la diferencia entre estas entradas , cuando comencé a ver los circuitos electrónicos, era que tenían intercaladas unas resistencia, de manera que la entrada lowGain,  disminuía de esta manera la ganancia de entrada, o lo que es casi lo mismo y algunos amplificadores, también incorporan es una sola entrada y un potenciómetro de gain, (que no es el mismo que volumen) de manera que uno regule la tensión de la señal de entrada a gusto y paladar,
        Ahora a lo que nos compete, en los amplificador que usamos para conectar reproductores pasa lo mismo, muchas veces nuestros reproductores portátiles solo cuentan con la salida de auricular de donde podemos tomar la señal y resulta que este es muy potente por lo que cuando ingresamos la señal a nuestro amplificador, el voltaje puede ser un tanto demasiado, en  algunos casos la señal, (creo) podría tener cierto grado de distorsión ya al entrar en el amplificador, por lo que este la amplifica, (algunos reproductores portátiles, traen salida para aurícula y aparte salida para amplificador de baja impedancia)
             Desde mi punto de vista, para los reproductores portátiles, como discman, mp3,4,5,6. se podría solucionar, simplemente bajando hasta el 75% o 60% el volumen y luego manejarlo desde el amplificador y si aun asi sigue distorsionando, repito

El amplificador es demasiado chico para tu gusto
Los parlantes o cajas, están mal dimensionadas
O ya hay algun problema técnico como componentes defectuosos o baja alimentación

Espero te sirva mi comentario y, el señor cacho, si anda por estos lares, que nos desburre
Y si me equivoque perdon, esa es la información que yo tenia

Un abrazo a todos gracias


----------



## treblo (Ago 16, 2009)

Bueno muchas gracias por la información...otra cosa si sabes por casualidad en el datasheet en donde me fijo el valor de ganancia del amplificador de este tema por ejemplo el tda 2002 o 2003.....

gracias


----------



## chacarock (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola , si en este datashet
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/400/378176_DS.pdf

en la hoja 4, esta un valor que dice (voltage gain)

pero no sabria desirte como interpretarlo o si sabes contanos, como te comente mis conocimientos con respecto a este tema de la ganancia y la impedancia , son limitados

un saludo


----------



## Sabash (Ago 28, 2009)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro que esta muy bien, hace tiempo  arme un amplificador que esta en esta pagina www.*generalguitargadgets*.com hay varios amplificador y tambien uno muy sencillo con el tda 2003, con fuente, a ver si lo ven.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2009)

Si...y? Que se supone que estás haciendo?
Si es una pregunta...te olvidaste de escribirla. Si es para que veamos el amplificadorf que has armado o la fuente....deberías aclararlo mejor.


----------



## bruno93 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hola que tal....soy nuevo en el foto y tambien en la electronica...necesitaria saber por favor si este circuito funciona(http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificadores/amp20w1.htm) y si anda que alguien me mande un mail o un comentario a este foro con algun circuito o recomendaciones para la fuente de alimentacion..desde ya muchas gracias...Bruno
mail:XXXXXXXXXX@yahoo.com


----------



## chacarock (Nov 9, 2009)

hola chicos, tengo un problema o duda, o no se como llamarlo, no se si fue en este o en el otro post que habla del ampli con el tda2002, resulta que tenia un parlante potenciado, un kioto, es una marca argentina, recuerdo que cuando lo compre, 
Decia 100watts, yo obviamente no le creí ni ahí, pero un par de años después, cuando cometí el error de prestar mi parlantesito, y volvió quemado, decidí desarmarlo para repararlo y me di con la sorpresa de que tenia un tda2002, bueno hasta ahí todo bien, esos integrados son baratos (dije) se lo cambie como tres veces y nunca funciono, bueno no importa, me armo el del dataste, pero con el 2003 que esta mas copado(dije) ahí me surgio la duda si el transformadorcito aguantaría un 2003, no habría mucha diferencia , pero por las dudas mido  Primera medición, waw!! 20 y pico en alterna (tester analógico, me gusta lo vintage) mejor saco el digital pa no herrarle, 28volt, na!! Me sta cargando Rectifico y mido, 37volt,    ???        Que estará pasando, realmente estará dando eso? Se abra cortocircuitado el trafo ? que estará pasando?  Quise medir la corriente y presten atención a esto, no soy muy ducho con el tema de las escalas del tester y po  ahí me hago embrollos   Medí en alterna y coloque en serie un foco de 220v pues no tenia nada que pudiera conectar que manejara esa tensión y menos la rectificada,    Tester en 200m(a)  el display decía 00.3 y cambiaba a 00.1 variaba entre esos valores nunca se mantuvo constante       Medí mal todo? Que estará pasando que debo hacer,  quisiera aprovechar ese trafo, ya tengo el amplificadorcito armado Bueno espero puedan guiarme a como seguir, alguna medición o algo, muchísimas gracias desde ya  Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2009)

Es obvio que la salida del transformador te está quemando los IC´s. Que le habrá pasado... pues algunas espiras en corto. Prueba con otro trafo.
Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Nov 10, 2009)

hola tacatomon, si era lo que estaba suponiendo en un principio, ahora, es raro porque, yo vi trfos quemados y estaban asi, quemados con el olor al barnis quemado, el papel quemado, y este parece estar en buenas condiciones, 
 las mediciones que hice, estan correctas, me refiero al metodo,
       voltimetro, paralelo a la salida, y amperimetro en serie con un foco?

saludos


----------



## marcelos (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola chacarock lei que tenes un kioto de 700 hs , yo tengo el mismo , lo preste y lo toquetearon. Te quiero preguntar si la salida es mono o estereo, porque para mi que se la cambiaron , gracias...


----------



## chacarock (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola, marcelos, 
el que yo tengo es mono, es decir, tiene un TDA2002, la verdad que sonaba muy muy bien, para ser ese integradito, pienso que el secreto estaba en el transforomador, estaba muy al limite de la tencion, prove un monton de cosas hasta que me di cuenta que se quemo el trafo, me media 29 v en alterna, muchisimo!!!  al final lo deseche, va! lo tengo guardado, y lo reemplase por la placa que viene en el datashet del integrado, pon fotos de tu ampli aver si es el mismo, o como para ver que le hicieron

saludos


----------



## jonyy7 (Ago 3, 2010)

leop4 dijo:


> yo hice un TDA2003 de aca http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm
> lo que hice fue cambiar el TDA 2002 por el 2003 yme anda perfecto con una bateria 9V y un parlante pioneer de 4 o 5 wats y 4 homs en verdad era para mi bici y me anda 10 puntos lo que queria decirles era que es mono como ago para hacerlo stereo??? nadie sabe  se que hay que juntar los circuitos yo los iba a hacer por separados pero no seria stereo como tengo que hacer tendre que
> comprar un TDA dual chanel no se:::




hola leo, me gustaria saber si tu haz podido conseguir hacer el tda2003 stereo?
tengo dos parlantes de 10w 8ohm, y ps no los he podido puentear, ya que uno de los dos se empieza a generar ruido... si depronto lo encontraste me lo podrias pasar?
y saber con cuanta tension se deberia alimentar con ambos...


----------



## nachitox (Ago 22, 2010)

hola comento en este post ya que mi duda es la siguiente: Cual es la mejor fuente para un amplificador de baja potencia? Estoy hablando de un amplificador estereo en formato bridge con TDA2002 (estoy por hacer uno con el circuito de la hoja de datos), donde segun dice tira 15W por canal con un parlante de 4ohms, como yo tengo de 8ohms será un poco menos, supongamos que como maximo tenga 20W de potencia. Tengo un transformador de dicroica de 50W que alcanza sobradamente, y quisiera saber cual es el mejor metodo de filtrado? Lei en algunos post que no recomendaban el uso de reguladores de la linea lm78xx, y en este post aportan un circuito con regulador y transistor de potencia... cual es el mejor circuito de fuente para estas caracteristicas?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2010)

Un poco menos no, la mitad concretamente.
Yo lo usaba con un 7812


----------



## nachitox (Ago 30, 2010)

haciendo cálculos es claro que si la impedancia es el doble, la potencia será la mitad. Pero mirando la hoja de datos, la potencia del amplificador mono a 4ohms no es la mitad (6.5W) del amplificador con 2ohms (10W). Igual trataré en la semana de medir con un osciloscopio y averiguar la ganancia para hacer unos cálculos. En cuanto al tema de la fuente, hice los amplificadores en modo puente y a "oído" pareciera ser que se escucha mejor con la fuente en 15V que en 12V... y segun los comentarios anteriores, algunos lo usaban a 18V, por eso mi duda. Por otro lado, suponiendo que mi trafo rectificado llegue a ese valor, decaerá cuando le exija corriente o con un buen valor de capacitor seria posible?


----------



## chacarock (Sep 3, 2010)

> haciendo cálculos es claro que si la impedancia es el doble, la potencia será la mitad



mmmmm, con miedo a herrarle, y mil disculpas si asi fuere, en la practica, es decir en la vida real, creo que no es del todo cierto eso.


saludos


----------



## javierbuaiz (Sep 4, 2010)

que mas amigos estoy empezando en esto de la electronica y acabo de armar mi primer amplificador con un TDA2002 y no se por que pero revise todo el circuito y todo esta perfecto pero tiene demasiada distorsión y no se que mas hacer! si me pueden ayudar gracias!!


----------



## nachitox (Sep 10, 2010)

a mi me pasa lo mismo, hice el circuito de la hoja de datos, configuración en puente, y cuando le exijo volumen empieza a distorsionar. Creería que es porque lo probe con mi fuente variable y no con la fuente que tengo destinada al amplificador, y no aguanta la demanda de corriente. Javier fijate si conseguis una fuente de mayor amperaje, calculale 1A por cada integrado. Tambien estuve leyendo que agregando una resistencia a la entrada de audio disminuye el ruido, tambien voy a probar con eso el finde y comento


----------



## javierbuaiz (Sep 10, 2010)

si eso es en lo que estoy trabajando ahorita voy a hacer una fuente de 2A!  y ya la resistencia se la coloque!...aunque en el caso de que no me funcione con la fuente de 2A voy a hacer unas modificaciones y voy a colocarle un tda2003 que me dijeron que es mejor que el tda2002


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Jul 2, 2011)

hola... tengo hecho el ampli tda2002 y lo alimento con 14.7V 500mA y anda de lujo!!! mas de lo que esperaba... lo tuve andando casi 40min y el trafo calento lo normal...

se los recomiendo =)


----------



## chacarock (Jul 7, 2011)

podrias poner informacion de, el transformador: voltage ac, parlantes: diametro potencia rms e impedancia?

saludos


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Jul 7, 2011)

> podrias poner informacion de, el transformador: voltage ac, parlantes: diametro potencia rms e impedancia?
> 
> saludos



el transforamdor es de 220Vac a 9Vac, lo rectifico y me deja 14.7Vcc 500mA,
el parlante es de 8 Ohm por 15W mas o menos.. es de un renault viejo..


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 7, 2011)

Hola que tal 


armé un amplificador estereo con el integrado tda2002, use este circuito 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm 
el problema es que cuando conecto los dos cables de la entrada de señal produce un zumbido bajo, pero que si se logra escuchar, una especia de "biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii", y si solo conecto un cable de la entrada de señal todo perfecto, no existe ningun tipo de ruido ni nada.
 Ya intente ponerle una resistencia entre la entrada de señal y tierra para ver si a si reduce el zumbido, tambien puse un capacitor de 390pf igual en la entrada y no hay solucion alguna.
 Lo tengo alimentado con un transformador de 12vca y 2 capacitores de 2200uf.


----------



## adrianzener (Ago 1, 2013)

chacarock dijo:


> me diran loco pero tengo un parlante potemciado kioto hs700 es argentino, un dia se me quemo y lo destripe, sorpresa tenia un tda 2002, se lo cambie pensando que era eso pero no funciono , tampoco, como tenia un circuito simple, decidi fabricar otro directamente con el datashett  del integrado, me llamo la atensión el transformador  que tenia, pruevo la tensión y me daba 28 casi 29 vol de alterna, entonces pienso que esta rectificada y algomas en la placa y no solo cuatro diodos y el capacitor, osea que seguro esta andando con 25 o mas volt, te digo que sonaba mu bein, y fui al datashett y si no entendi mal, soporta hasta 28,
> 
> 
> Ahora, estoy en lo cierto, o le estoy herrando feo, lo prove con los dos tester, analogico y digital, y les digo que se quemo  como a los dos años y por mal uso solamente (que obiamente no se lo di yo, la preste para un asado, jaja) por lo pronto armare la placa del datasett del 2003 y le pondre este transformador aver que onda, saludos


 estas equivocado el tda que lleva es el TDA 2040 que es de 30 watt,el bafle kioto funcionas con 26/27v acc.yo tengo el circuito


----------



## gabriel95 (Ago 2, 2013)

...Quiero hacer un amplificador con dos tda2003 los voy a alimentar con una fuente de 16v DC con 2Amperios, lo que nose es si 2 amperios son suficientes para los dos tda2003..?


----------



## Betancourt1 (Ene 14, 2014)

Buenas noches!
Espero me pueda ayudar con un problema que me esta haciendo romperme la cabeza jaja.
Hise un circuito amplificador con un TDA2003, se que trabaja entre 9 y 18 voltios, pero mi pregunta es que transformador me recomiendan usar, sobre todo en el aspecto del ampreaje.
Tengo uno de 12 volts a 5 amperes, otro de 24 volts a 1.5 y uno de 18 a 0.5 amperes.
Estaba pensando en el de 24 a 1.5 con un regulador, que piensan ustedes?
Porfavor espero me puedan ayudar y dar opiniones acerca del circuito que estoy armando, adjunto los datos y una foto del layout.
Muchas gracias!
 Resistencias:

    R1:220 Ω
    R2: 2.2Ω
    R3: 1Ω 1 watt
    Rx: 39Ω                                  
    RV1: 10kΩ

Capacitores

    C1: 2.2µF 25V electrolitico
    C2:470µF 35V electrolitico
    C3:0.1µF polyester o ceramico
    C4:1000µF/35 V electrolitico
    C5: 100nF polyester o ceramico
    C6: 100µF 35v electrolitico
    Cx 39nF     

PD.no me deja postear la imagen de mi circuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2014)

No te deja postear links , pero si podés subir imágenes *picando en "mas opciones"*

Me imagino que cuando hablás de transformadores hablás de ésto solo :








Y no de ésto :









Que ya es una fuente completa , *mejor subí las fotos !!!!!!!*

Yendo al grano , cuando rectifiques te quedarán éstas tensiones 

12 V por ²√2 = 17 V
18 V por ²√2 = 25 V
24 V por ²√2 = 34 V

Así que mejor la de 12 V , que habrá que rectificarla con 4 díodos y un capacitor electrolítico.


----------



## Betancourt1 (Ene 14, 2014)

Gracias, yo creo que si usare el de 12v
Ya pude adjuntar la imagen del circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2014)

Poné foto del transformador  de 12 V


----------



## Betancourt1 (Ene 14, 2014)

No tengo la foto del transformador a la mano ahorita, pero es de este tipo.



Dosmetros, crees que podria usar una fuente de laptop? tengo una de 14v a 3 amp, seri mucho mas conveniente por que el tarfo que tengo pesa mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2014)

Si , dale tranquilo con la fuente de laptop


----------



## Betancourt1 (Ene 15, 2014)

Muchas gracias Dosmetros, lo voy a intentar y publico aqui los resultados despues.


----------

